

Rhodes 2.0 is now free under MIT License - sant0sk1
http://rhomobile.com/2010/06/30/rhodes-2-0-released-rhodes-apps-continuing-to-be-accepted-on-app-store/

======
adamblum
You do not need to use RhoSync with your Rhodes apps to connect to backend
apps. RhoSync makes it easier to provide synchronized offline data. Its very
commonly needed in enterprise app scenarios. All that said, Rhodes works great
without to connect to backend systems. Versus other frameworks (such as
PhoneGap) Rhodes: \- is the only Model View Controller framework \- is the
only Object Relational Manager for smartphones \- is the only framework with
sync \- has the only hosted development service (RhoHub) \- features the first
mobile Ruby implementations for all devices

------
rufugee
While Rhodes is now under the MIT license, I don't think this includes the
RhoSync server, which runs (<http://rhomobile.com/products/rhosync/>) $10,000
for 100 users.

I'd love to hear from someone more in the know to understand whether a
RhoSync-less Rhodes app is capable of being full-featured, and what you
sacrifice by not purchasing RhoSync.

~~~
jackowayed
I talked to the Rhodes guys at Railsconf and have looked at Rhodes a little.

First of all, they told me that if you OSS your app, you get RhoSync for free,
though I don't see that on their site.

I'm pretty sure that you could write a perfectly fine app without RhoSync. I
think RhoSync is for making it easy to sync data between your servers and the
app (and it can send a push notification to tell them they have new data), but
I don't think there's any reason that you couldn't just use normal practices
of querying APIs and stashing that data in the database.

------
tomkinstinch
Does anyone here have experience working with the Rhodes framework? I've used
PhoneGap for an app and am curious whether it may be worth switching to Rhodes
for a future app.

------
kirubakaran
"Rhodes is an open source framework to rapidly build native apps for all major
smartphone operating systems (iPhone, Windows Mobile, RIM, Symbian and
Android). Write your code once and immediately build apps for every major
smartphone. These are true native device applications which work with
synchronized local data and take advantage of device capabilities such as GPS,
PIM contacts and camera."

------
jamesbritt
How do I get the code?

All I was able to find on that site was a place to sign up.

No git repo? No tarball?

~~~
mjrusso
The code is available here:

<http://github.com/rhomobile/rhodes>

~~~
jamesbritt
Thank you!

